
Ending software patents: Has the time come? - chaostheory
http://legalpad.blogs.fortune.cnn.com/2008/02/28/ending-software-patents-has-the-time-come/
======
brlewis
I was pleasantly surprised to note that this author understands that all
Supreme Court rulings invalidate patents on software for general-purpose
digital computers, and that we only have software patents because of lower-
court rulings. Good article just for that.

------
pixcavator
Instead of serious discussion you get this: "by doing pure math, I face legal
liability."

